# Thoughts and advice on the Anonimo Professionale Chrono on Bracelet



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello,

I have been wanting the Professionale Chrono on a Bracelet for a while now and just cannot get it off my mind. ;-) I wanted to get some thoughts and advice on this one if you don't mind. Anyone out there own this one or have in the past and how did you like it. The price is so high on it and I want to be sure as much as I can before I place the order. I also wonder down the road if I would get killed on resale if this were to happen. Finally if anyone has some pictures that you would not mind sharing, it would be much appreciated.

Right now I have it narrowed down to either the Anonimo Professionale Chrono or a Panerai 243 Submersible, but really leaning towards the Anonimo:-!

Thanks a lot,

Don
:thanks


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I do not have a Chrono....yet. I have a Professionale 6000.
Any and all Professionales are something very very special. 
I own both brands so I can give you an good perspective.
I love my Panerai but I LOVE my Professionale.
GO FOR IT!!:-!


----------



## IslandCop (Mar 20, 2006)

Caveat: Please do not turn this comment into a Anonimo v. Panerai thread!

I used to own a Pam 24 which I know is not the same as the 243, but I have stayed with and slowly added to the Anonimo's I have. I no longer own any Panerai. I just cared much more for the styling, history and personal customer service I get with Anonimo. From Anonimo USA to the local AD, all have been very helpful & responsive. I am a happy Anonimist! In closing, I'd go with what appeals the most to you. Both manufacturers put out quality watches. :-!


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

I had two. I loved them - in the end the thing that caused me to flip them was the lack of adjustment via half link or deployant. They now have a new deployant to resolve that the issue with the butterfly clasp.

The brand is generally BRUTAL on resale, my biggest losses are from these - with the Prof series being about the only exception.

Bought and sold both of mine used for about 5k.

First shot in the pics above is mine - the other is from Vic who I bought my second one from. b-)


----------



## thetokyokid (Jan 18, 2009)

Go for the Anonimo if you are after a watch in your heart. You will not regret it. If you are looking to flip the watch later, the Pam as you will get a better return. I think though, if you buy the Anonimo, you will not want to part with it!


----------



## BrianT (Jan 3, 2009)

I work in Los Angeles, in a building full of agents and lawyers. They are all wearing Pams and Rolexes. I'm the only guy I've seen so far sporting an Anonimo. Who do you think gets the most looks at their watch? thetokyokid said it perfectly. If resale is imporatant, play it safe with a Pam. But if looks/panache are what really matter to you, you're going to love wearing the Anonimo.

And who knows, if these guys start wearing Anomimos, you may not be able to get one someday.


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

rsr911 said:


> I do not have a Chrono....yet. I have a Professionale 6000.
> Any and all Professionales are something very very special.
> I own both brands so I can give you an good perspective.
> I love my Panerai but I LOVE my Professionale.
> GO FOR IT!!:-!


Great pics! Much appreciated :-! Something about the Professionale Chrono has drawn me in since I first saw it. While resale is somewhat of an issue, the major factor is what it looks like. It just seems like a watch that can take anything you throw at it. Thanks for the feedback guys;-). Pretty sure I am going to get one.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## bgnmi (Sep 26, 2008)

I am the same way. I just bought one professionale chrono on a bracelet


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like Anonimo does not have the bracelet for this watch in stock and does not plan on producing one anytime soon :think: I also emailed them directly and their reply was just that. Not enough demand they said for the bracelet so they do not plan on making any. Too bad as I would have liked to have gotten one....oh well. They mentioned they have plenty available on the strap, but for me the purpose would have been to buy on the bracelet and get the strap too for the option of changing up.....

Just a heads up and update to this thread if anyone else had this model in mind on a bracelet.....

Thanks,

Don


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

That sucks, but I was told by my AD that they have not heard anything about when or if the new models are coming out this year due the economy. 

if you have not already, I would call toppers to see if they have one in stock. I know that abouttime does not have one.


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

kmroldan said:


> That sucks, but I was told by my AD that they have not heard anything about when or if the new models are coming out this year due the economy.
> 
> if you have not already, I would call toppers to see if they have one in stock. I know that abouttime does not have one.


I know...I really wanted one too. Thanks for the info;-). I spoke to Rob at Topper (great guy to deal with by the way) earlier in the week and he confirmed too that they would not commit to a time on the bracelet....ugh

Don


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

DCJ said:


> I know...I really wanted one too. Thanks for the info;-). I spoke to Rob at Topper (great guy to deal with by the way) earlier in the week and he confirmed too that they would not commit to a time on the bracelet....ugh
> 
> Don


check this out...

http://www.watchuwant.com/watches/anonimo-professionale-2000-meter-divers-gmt-45mm


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

kmroldan said:


> check this out...
> 
> http://www.watchuwant.com/watches/anonimo-professionale-2000-meter-divers-gmt-45mm


Sweet!!;-) Man I wish it was the Chrono


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

DCJ said:


> Sweet!!;-) Man I wish it was the Chrono


 Well, maybe you can get that one and later buy the crono and switch the bands/bracelet, and then you will have your own collection. :-!;-)

I love anonimo's bracelet and i switch it to my d-date to millimetri.


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

kmroldan said:


> Well, maybe you can get that one and later buy the crono and switch the bands/bracelet, and then you will have your own collection. :-!;-)
> 
> I love anonimo's bracelet and i switch it to my d-date to millimetri.


I am just amazed that a $10,150 watch, they want make the bracelet anymore for it. I guess on the bright side, Anonimo just saved me thousands of dollars ;-)


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

DCJ said:


> I am just amazed that a $10,150 watch, they want make the bracelet anymore for it. I guess on the bright side, Anonimo just saved me thousands of dollars ;-)


Also, there is one on ebay. check it out.


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Don't sleep on the Kodiak strap, either way it is one of the greatest and most distinctive pieces ever made, by anyone... ever. It is the watch all other watches are measured by in my collection, didn't intend it to wind up that way, it just did. Buy one and you will never look back...:-d


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

kmroldan said:


> check this out...
> 
> http://www.watchuwant.com/watches/anonimo-professionale-2000-meter-divers-gmt-45mm


I have talked to OJ at watchuwant.com. If I had the cash this bad boy would already be GONE!!!!!!!:-!


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

kmroldan said:


> check this out...
> 
> http://www.watchuwant.com/watches/anonimo-professionale-2000-meter-divers-gmt-45mm


I know watchUwant and have bought a Panerai recently from OJ himself.
He is a by appointment only and is a Top of the Line guy to deal with!
OJ is an example of "Buy the Seller 1st!"
nick9mm


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

nick9mm said:


> I know watchUwant and have bought a Panerai recently from OJ himself.
> He is a by appointment only and is a Top of the Line guy to deal with!
> OJ is an example of "Buy the Seller 1st!"
> nick9mm


Nick you need to add your watch list to your signature!!!;-)


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

DCJ said:


> Looks like Anonimo does not have the bracelet for this watch in stock and does not plan on producing one anytime soon :think: I also emailed them directly and their reply was just that. Not enough demand they said for the bracelet so they do not plan on making any. Too bad as I would have liked to have gotten one....oh well. They mentioned they have plenty available on the strap, but for me the purpose would have been to buy on the bracelet and get the strap too for the option of changing up.....
> 
> Just a heads up and update to this thread if anyone else had this model in mind on a bracelet.....
> 
> ...


Still hope yet...;-) My AD called me earlier this week (Thanks Rob!!) and is working for hard to make this happen.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## D-Maes (May 1, 2008)

Awesome watch, if I didn't have a 6000 it would be mine.... see here: already 12 months on the site but at a fair price!?: http://www.chrono24.com/nl/search/i..._ID=U&MODEL=Anonimo&SORTORDER=1&numresults=48


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Given current exchange rate, it is 62% of US list price, so you get it at 38% discount. If it were brand new it would be a good deal, since it is second hand, it looks a little on the high side, in my opinion.


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

DCJ said:


> Still hope yet...;-) My AD called me earlier this week (Thanks Rob!!) and is working for hard to make this happen.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don


Looks like it is a go and the Professionale Chrono is now on order. Hoping to have it by the end of the month due to the Bracelet issue.

Do have a question about the Black Dial if you guys don't mind. I noticed that some of the Black Dials have a wave pattern and some are just a Matte Black. Being such a limited supply of this piece, did they just make some of both or were they different production years? (The one I am getting I think has the Black Matte Dial)

Thanks for the help and knowledge,

Don


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure all Prof Crono's have a patterned dial. Either the grey waffled or black wave. The matte black I have only seen on the standard prof, or prof GMT.


----------



## Dave H (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah ElChingon7 is right, they only did the waffled grey and black wave. The black wave is very subtle though, so it is difficult to see in some photos. Even with the watch in your hand you have to tilt it at certain angles to see the wave effect.


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a "boner" watch my friend, go for the Nimo!


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

sjaakb said:


> It's a "boner" watch my friend, go for the Nimo!


I have to take exception to that. The Nimo is a fantastic piece, but it's no Pro Crono. Seriously folks, your talking very different levels between the two. If it wasn't that way the price difference wouldn't make much sense either. The Professionale Crono is what I measure everything else by, and my last rack of purchases have wound up living on the winder as the Pro Crono gets picked day after day, week after week... sometimes I wear another piece and turn back as I'm leaving the house and opt for it...

And all the dials are waffle or wave, pics can be deceiving...:-!

Enjoy her, there's no way you can't after all...


----------

